# Kamry Mini box mod



## Daniel (13/12/14)

ANOTHER one , expected early January ... http://www.kamrytech.com/Product/4937165728.html

Size 84.3*49.2*23mm
Wattage 7W-20W
Colors Stainless steel and red copper
Resistance 0.3ohm-3.0ohm
Threading 510 thread
Material High-end Aluminum 
Protection System short circus protection, high tem protection
Oled Screen Oled HD Screen display
Charging Port Mirco USB charging port

*
















*

*















*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (13/12/14)

Yeah, the more the merrier.

I love my iStick size, a tiny bit bigger would do. But it is round about the size I want a mod to be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (13/12/14)

Small, the box mods are becoming

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (13/12/14)

? Nothing really "mini" about this. It's the size of a big Hana Mod.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (13/12/14)

huffnpuff said:


> ? Nothing really "mini" about this. It's the size of a big Hana Mod.



Sure, but there's "mini" in the name

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

